# Harland Young



## fallsend (Jun 24, 2016)

hi everyone, I love oil paintings and I have recently acquired a big 52x28 painting by Harland Young but I cant find it anywhere online, anywhere! I'm wanting to know if any of you have seen it before and know anything about it, thank you so much! John


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Welcome to the forum! 

Sorry to say your link is not working.


----------

